# post your streamlights



## bykfixer (Oct 13, 2015)

I'll start.

A budding collection of Streamlights has begun with their multi ops 3aaa model and a Scorpion HL.



The multi ops mode switch


The multi ops sports a UV leak detector, a red laser, a blinding/long throwing 50 lumen flashlight and the ability to combine light with laser to scare the living crap out of anybody who dares enter you space. (At midnight they don't know there isn't a Rueger attached to that laser.

The Scorpion has a tap ten system I have set on lo/hi for starting out with 30 lumens for most uses but football field lighting 600 lumens if needed.

So go ahead. Show off _your_ ever faithful Streamlights.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 31, 2015)

Coming soon:




Adjustable focus/shockproof TL2 incan.
Found a new one for $41 shipped. 

And Santa has received my list of streamlights...
The 'pack mate' blaze orange and some other lights like the 'flex reach' flexible pen light with clip on magnet, a couple of their key chain lights and the yellow STR68254 flat body incan search light.

People who say streamlight isn't innovative haven't seen what they've been up to lately.




^^ $21 for 2 shipped


----------



## magellan (Oct 31, 2015)

Great idea for a thread. I just have a couple but will see if I can find them and post a photo.

Ha-ha! The hat is funny. 

The Multi-Ops actually sounds pretty cool.

If Streamlight would make a copper light or two I'd buy them, but that's not their market.


----------



## Dioni (Oct 31, 2015)

Wow... there was not a thread for SL so far???


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 1, 2015)

34 pages of searching resulted in 3 streamlight threads in this portion of the forum for particular models, a 1976 ad and bullseye bill enquiring of the SL history with 1 response...but no general streamlight collections.

Lot's n lot's of reviews though. And thanks to an oldy thread where the guy said the SL website made him think of the Village People....the song YMCA is now stuck in my head.


----------



## magellan (Nov 4, 2015)

What, no luv for S-L's?

I only have a couple. I'll see if I can find them and post a photo.


----------



## magellan (Nov 4, 2015)

Okay, here they are, a little AAA and a 18650.





.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 4, 2015)

Nice contrast there.

I see lots of differing duty lights by SL, so as the need occurs I'll replace certain $5 lights that definitely get the job done with a Streamlight.


----------



## Dioni (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## magellan (Nov 4, 2015)

Nice! Didn't know that Glock offered a .380. When did that come out (I'm a little out of date)?


----------



## Dioni (Nov 4, 2015)

magellan said:


> Nice! Didn't know that Glock offered a .380. When did that come out (I'm a little out of date)?


It's G25 model, just like G19 but in .380ACP. I'm living Brazil, so its ok here. It is offered for years, I think. Not sure about date they released it.


----------



## magellan (Nov 4, 2015)

Ahh, that makes sense. Sort of why the .38 Special is popular in Mexico, since the 9mm can't be owned by ordinary citizens.


----------



## Dioni (Nov 5, 2015)

magellan said:


> Ahh, that makes sense. Sort of why the .38 Special is popular in Mexico, since the 9mm can't be owned by ordinary citizens.


Yes, that is correct.

I talked about it in this thread:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?195578-Flashlights-Pistols-and-Blades-)/page24


----------



## magellan (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks, will check that out. It's an interesting subject.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 7, 2015)

The collection grew 33% thanks to Mr. Postman and a personal protection device seller in Louisiana.




^^ L to R:
Multi Ops 3AAA
TL 2 shock proof incan
Scorpion HL (600 lumen)

To call them an arms dealer may scare little kids.


Edit: 
A pair of TL 2 on the way. The non shockproof incan and the gen 1 LED while some are still left.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 11, 2015)

Collection of TL 2's grew 50%.

A TL 2 88102 arrived. (Non shockproof version)





Scheduled for Friday another one. A Gen 1 LED (88105)

An hour later the 88102 was converted to LED.




TerraLUX 2 pin drop in and head.


----------



## magellan (Nov 12, 2015)

Congrats bykfixer!

Very good choice.


----------



## My3kidsfather (Nov 12, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 13, 2015)

^^ glad you popped in 3kids.
Thanks Magellan

How about some Streamlight Lego?





TL 2 shockproof with an LED
TL 2 LED with shock proof incan
TL 2 non shock proof incan with a TerraLUX

And soon the TL 2 LED with an incan lens...
LED focusable...or a focusable incan bulb inside an LED head....








^^ dremel away the protrusion
Lens/head will work over an LED if that protrusion is removed.




^^ all interchangeable

Tail cap from the Shockproof works on any as well as the clicky from the LED.

Night Fighter, Super Tac and Stiron parts are interchangable.

Yeah, I know it aint Sure Fire lego-able, but the Streamlight weapons lights are not as dull as some think.

An EDC coming soon will be a Streamlight TL 2 incan body, tactical switch with a Streamlight LED that focuses via an incan reflector/head assembly.

And someday a Malkoff M61 shaped to fit.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 25, 2015)

Family has grown. And moma is pregnant with fraternal triplets....




^^ newest arrival; stylus pro

So it's;
Dad-Multiops 3aaa
Mom-TL-2 shockproof
Son-TL 2 non shock proof TerraLUX'd
Daughter-TL 2 LED

Thinking names for the triplets will be Pro-tac, Poly-tac and Key-light.

Edit: 
Coming soon the EMS light. Artifacts and all.


----------



## altermann (Nov 28, 2015)

My one streamlight that i ever own.
Signs :
KEY-MATE
Streamlight inc.
Norristown.
There logo on the body
DOMINO Sugar


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 29, 2015)

^^ Woah! Fabulous!!!
Promo lights _RULE!!!_

I just made the mistake of entering an authorized Streamlight dealer. Uh oh. 

Went to a batteries + bulbs store to find some LR44's (not knowing they're 357's) and saw not only a whole buncha Nebo products, but then a Streamlight display.

Walked out with a Nano, a MicroStream and some batteries. Phew. 
That's like an alcoholic leaving a liquor store with 4 airplane sized tennessee lemonades...

Did get a mini Rayovac indestructable too. $5.



^^ wife grabbed up the Nano to fasten on the zipper of her favorite carry all bag...
She calls it her pocket book. I've always thought a pocket book was a book that fits in your pocket. But I don't argue with a red head gal with a flashlight.

Thanks to CPF I knew some of the prices were retail while others were less than I've seen online. 

That Stinger was mighty temping....


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 2, 2015)

Just added 4 more.

Thanks to a great deal from Forest Chump


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 3, 2015)

Aaaaaaaand another

The EMS light.

Family portrait coming soon.
Once the incan Strion arrives. 
Hoping to do some Frankenstein-ing with that one.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 5, 2015)

Got the kids all at the same place at the same time...but the multiops light was camera shy this time. Usually it's the Scorpion.
Plain truth be told I forgot about it when setting up the display. 

I considered setting up the Pro Tac and Scorpion in their tail stand mode. But they're so dang top heavy that when the dog walks across the floor they'd fall over and Domino the rest....

Polytac 275
ProTac 750
Scorpion 600
A Nano
ProTac 750
TL 2 LED (the 105 version)
ProTac EMS
TL 2 (102 version Strion TerraLUX'd)
Stylus Pro
TL 2 shock proof (402 version)
A Micro Stream
And down in front a Key Mate. 

The incan Strion (74001) was a no go from seller 1 who notified me I was 5 minutes late on the last one. Seller 2 had 2 left. 
Streamlight is still using the 1, 2, 3 click thing on the Strion (not ten tap) so I prefer the original 1 click type...which actually uses a twisty switch. An LED upgrade will take place if seller 2 comes through. If not, I'm ok without a Strion. 

Forest Chump hooked me up with 3 like new lights for less than $60 and tossed in the Nano stating because he didn't mail it the day I paypal'd him. 
He included new battery stations with the big lights. 
Thanks Mr. Chump.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 11, 2015)

The Strion collection has begun.




^^ the first of ????


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 14, 2015)

#2....





74300...


----------



## magellan (Dec 17, 2015)

Nice Streamlight collection for sure.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 17, 2015)

magellan said:


> Nice Streamlight collection for sure.



Why thank ya!

I'm in Strion mode lately. Now there are 3. That'll probably be it though. 
Not really keen on the other models output. The oldy LED at 260/130/65 has the beam for me. And I like the UI best of all my multimode Streamlights.

Just acquired an updated xenon version. It's #3 of (likely) 3





It has the knurlings of the LED body and a more grippy twisty tail cap. But I bought it because it was a scratch n dent kit for 70% off type thing.
Face cap was dinged. No matter. I had bought a TerraLUX kit for it anyway.




^^ the top one is the updated xenon




^^ the updated xenon, TerraLUX'd in the middle

A wee bit of dremel action got the xenon face cap to fit the LED body.




^^ LED with incan head.
The LED head is a thrower. With the xenon head it becomes a flooder. For now the emitter sets back below the reflector so there is a hole in the beam. But some further trim work should allow the emitter to sit further forward thereby closing the hole in the beam...I think. If not, it was beat up so no big loss.

If it works I'll post a how to in the tips n tricks thread.


----------



## magellan (Dec 19, 2015)

And more great photos of your Strions, thanks!


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 19, 2015)

I have my eye on a small Stinger (the classic LED). I held it in my hands, but put it back... 
I was in a flashlight utopia and managed to walk out with only a microstream and some lithium coin batteries for a key mate.

12/25 Edit;
My wife bought that Stinger I had my eye on.
It was the LED not the Classic LED. 
A classic sized body with a new flare. 
Way bigger than all those weapons lights, yet no big ole D sized so it's got a sense of carrying a substantial light but still small enough to slide in a seat groove or a coat pocket. 

Every home should have an over/under 22/20 gauge gun and a Streamlight Stinger LED. 

I'm really digging the side switch and the under sized rubber sleeve.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 25, 2015)

The Stinger LED:













The old familiar size, grip, weight...
I really like this light.

Simple on/off side switch...with a Strion interface. (Or maybe the Strion has a Stinger UI...I dunno, which came first the chicken or the egg thing)
Press on and off and you get high beam. Press and hold to cycle med/low and back, just like the Strion LED. Two quick clicks gets you the same strobe that has the kids bumping into walls when you strobe 'em as they leave the room...

The old familiar beam;

















Now I used to be used to big ole square lanterns, magnetized fridge mounts C size lights and big ole cop lights.

Then I accumulated a bunch of 5-7" weapons/tac lights to coincide with mini mags and several differing work lights....
Yet when I pulled the Stinger out of the box and carried it around a bit, it was quickly adapted to. Streamlight built this thing to imo an ideal sized every night carry light. 
It was if it had been my favorite light for the last 20 years based on being familiar in size and stature.
Side switch push button on a bicycle grip sized body. 

Under side, over hand, under arm while writing...
And it tail stands very well as well as becomes quite the table lamp with the face cap removed...but you'd better have a lamp shade handy...

Then after dark I shined it here n there and thought the exact same thing about the beam. It was easy to see why the Stinger is still so popular.

The 350 lumen output with the shape of the reflector puts out what my minds eye called 'the perfect small town cop beam.' And the 75713 kit, with 2 chargers and cords for cars and wall...

Don't know what the wife paid for it. But I'm very stoked to finally own one of these very fine flashlights. 

I like the single action 350 output, or adjustable to 175 or 85...
Others may prefer other outputs and interfaces, or even the dual switch version. 
But like I said above, every house should have one.

Later I added the rubberized anti roll face cap covering for a scratch free end due to standing it face down. Also added a 99¢ lanyard to one of the 2 pre-drilled holes in the tail cap.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 1, 2016)

The ProTac 1aaa they said doesn't exist...









A backup to my backup Elzetta Alpha




^^ nice diffused close quarter action beam




^^ the wall of light goes 100' and stops...like doesn't throw another inch.lol
But seriously it's well diffused like my Alpha and Ten-Tapped to start on low like my Alpha hi/lo tail cap is set.

They do not show up on Streamlights web site but a new parts catalog for my work for 016 has them.


----------



## Slumber (Feb 1, 2016)

This used to be mine, but I gifted it to a friend a few years back. Also posted in the Show Your Beat Up Light thread. It was nearly mint when I gave it to him.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 2, 2016)

Looks GREAT!!! Love, love, love it. 

Hopefully my microstream will look that cool soon...3 months of daily pocket carry is just now starting to reveal a wee bit of wear look.


----------



## freefly (Feb 27, 2016)

A couple more for the pile.

(ProTac HL3, ProTac HL, TLR-4, & TLR-1 HL)


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 29, 2016)

^^ very cool!! 
I was thinking ProTac HL3...then they threatened to make the HL 4... 

In the meantime some promotional ProTac 2aa to hold me over...









They're listed in the 'good deals' section and are going for $20 each.


----------



## AVService (Feb 29, 2016)

Here is a few of mine.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 29, 2016)

^^ yeessssssssss!!

Mind describing them? A couple look like...dare I say? 
Classics.


----------



## camelight (Apr 9, 2016)

i only have the siege lantern but it's very good. the thing i like in this lentern is it's amzing runtime even on high it can last 30 hours! on low 12 days!!!!


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 9, 2016)

^^ Gotta get one of those someday.

My brother in law swears by them.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 26, 2016)

ProTac HL4 added:










And a BriteGuy edition keychain light.


----------



## bykfixer (May 22, 2016)

Incan Key-Mate added.

A Pocket Mate is enroute. 
An updated family photo will take place when it arrives.


----------



## ven (May 22, 2016)

How are you finding the HL now mr fixer, after a month or so? The slightly larger size, is it a user or kind of one that comes out on special occasions type light.


----------



## bykfixer (May 22, 2016)

Well... for us junkies it's a purpose light that comes out on occasions where a full sized Mag would get the nod. 

I used it the other night to see what a neighbors cat was doing in a front yard 3 doors down (100 meters away give or take a few). Turns out a squirrel that was still out after sundown paid the ultimate price. 

The light was released at an awkward time for me. My collecting has been going backwards in time, which in turn means dimmer and dimmer lights are arriving. They have been getting the most use lately. 

With that said, if not for the time travel expedition that HL4 would probably be my go to for evening strolls. 

For the average person who programs it to L/M/H it would be the ultimate 2D sized flashlight. 60 lumen low covers most needs very well. Even though the thing is heavily diffused at low setting it still throws 50' easily. But enter the "what was that" scenario while **** and Jane walk their pooches with the self defense weight and size of this thing (with potential sledge hammer head)... Jane would feel nice and secure when **** mometaries the light to the 600 lumens. 
And **** would feel like "thah-man" while it's on medium and his neighbors would be impressed. Couple medium with a 5 hour rated run time and neither **** or Jane are thinking "batteries are expensive". 

Then theirs the awe inspiring 2200 lumen setting. 
Back to the cat: My neighbor was out for a stroll and noticed the cat doing weird stuff. 
I was testing a 1940 Burgess light. Had the HL 4 in the other hand. If I have to whack something I'd rather destroy a new one than a vintage one...but anyway he shines the 500 lumen Husky he had on the cat. Now vs my maybe 50 lumen of incan Burgess the guy is thinking "Mike's going to dig my new Husky"...(neither of us knew the other is a flashlight junky). 

He shines it on the cat from 100 yards and says "here's my new toy"... I respond "oh, that's not bad" and turn on the HL4 to low. I shined that and the Burgess towards the cat so as not to try to humble the guy too bad. He asked "how many lumens? Mine is 500" I said 60 on low. He says "Low? How many on high?" So I triggered medium and said "600 on medium", then triggered to high and suddenly lit the night. 

Not long after some neighbors started coming outside to see why 'the cops were shining spot lights out front. lol. 

My neighbor said he was going to have an HL4 soon. Another neighbor said "man, that's one bad*** Maglite" lol. 

By this summer I'll probably have the ProTac HL 1 cell (350 lumens on a 123 or 150 on a double A) and maybe the ProTac USB (900 lumens on an 18650). But that's after returning from the time travel expedition.
Streamlight is going the modern path as only Streamlight can do.


----------



## ven (May 22, 2016)

Cool story

I am trying to keep up with your back to the past and to the future purchases..................your like the Dr Who of flashlights :laughing: , travelling time! I am enjoying the journey!


----------



## bykfixer (May 22, 2016)

After playing with incan beams like this lately...




I turned on my 14 lumen microstream last night to light my way to the rear of my home after lights out and went "holy crap it's bright"
Yet the HL4 on low a couple minutes later was not distressing at all. 

The time warp thing is teaching me a lot about 'the more things change, the more they stay the same'.


----------



## bykfixer (May 23, 2016)

The answer to the Mag 2aaa mini mag.



The pocket-mate.
Shown with the key-mate incan.
Minty condition too. 




And 6 new bulbs.
Light was bulb-less so I used one.

Here's one Streamlight forgot.



A 2aa poly body with swiveling head. 








Since I have no idea the name or model...
We'll call it "the corn cob pipe light" until its real name is known.
Corn cob pipe light uses a standard PR bulb and arrived with a working Phillips PR4 (w/ HK stamped on it)




All 3 have 'Norristown Pa' on them.


----------



## RWT1405 (May 23, 2016)

Streamlight? Never heard of 'em.





[/URL][/IMG]

I have many other Streamlights, just what I could pull together for a quick picture.


----------



## bykfixer (May 23, 2016)

RWT1405 said:


> Streamlight? Never heard of 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please elaborate.
For the history books and all. 

Rob at Streamlight was like "key-mate has always been LED". 

I showed him a pic. He replied "that's old, we don't have parts for that".

Good effort there Rob.


----------



## freefly (Jun 4, 2016)

ven said:


> How are you finding the HL now mr fixer, after a month or so? The slightly larger size, is it a user or kind of one that comes out on special occasions type light.


Not Mr. F, but figured I'd throw my $.02 in. I picked an HL4 a while ago, and returned it soon after. Nothing really "wrong" with it, but I was just a bit underwhelmed. I was hoping it would be a clear/obvious step up from my HL3, but in practical use that wasn't the case (for me). Compared to it's little brother (the HL3), the HL4 is much larger, heavier, and doesn't throw as far. I like the fact that it takes 18650s, but I can run 2x17500s in the HL3 without issue. With it's frosted TIR optic, the HL4 does put out a nice floody beam, but that wasn't really what I was after (didn't realize it used optics until after purchase). So, I ended up buying a Convoy L6 instead. YMMV!


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 4, 2016)

Recent family photo.

The little Brite Guy edition of the keychain light is mia.


----------



## ven (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks for the info freefly , with the flood it sounds like a light I would like! 

Cool pic mr fixer, soon your pics will be by a drone only :laughing:


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 27, 2016)

A couple added lately.
Niche lights.




The Stylus Pro-Reach and Sidewinder-Rescue.









Both were purchased for automotive uses.


----------



## autogiro (Aug 27, 2016)

Stinger, UltraStinger, SL20, 7D, SL35, SL35 (converted to 35X) Stinger XL? and SL20X and yes, there is a NIB SL20 in that box, with AC and DC adapters and charging sleeve.
Forgot to add an original Scorpion, with nylon holster, to the pic. I have a few more but they are duplicates.
Auto


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 27, 2016)

That is a true collection of cop lights.

Love it!!


----------



## autogiro (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks!
I've got a bunch of Kel-Lites too. And, WAY too many SF lights to mention here!
Auto



bykfixer said:


> That is a true collection of cop lights.
> 
> Love it!!


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 28, 2016)

Sounds like an outstanding collection. How long have you been accumulating cop lights?

I'd love to add a Kel-Lite or two, but $150 for beaters? No thanks. 
Instead I bought some Brinkmann Legend Keller editions.


----------



## autogiro (Aug 28, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Sounds like an outstanding collection. How long have you been accumulating cop lights?
> 
> I'd love to add a Kel-Lite or two, but $150 for beaters? No thanks.
> Instead I bought some Brinkmann Legend Keller editions.



About 25 years.
Not all were used for or by cops, Stud-Lites were geared toward truckers (Kel-Lite by another name). Heck, look how may mechanics still swear by their 2 and 3 cell Maglites!
Auto


----------



## Dknight16 (Aug 28, 2016)

I still have my 199x rechargeable Stinger 75014, and a couple of TwinTask 2Ls for around the house. I gave my ProTac 1L to my son a couple of years ago.


----------



## bykfixer (May 17, 2017)

Just added one to the collection from early LED days.
The 3x 4a stylus in American flag flavor



Twisty interface ⊙▁⊙




An old font




Says "Stylus", but my phone don't dig on macro.

Yeah, it's about as bright as an incan mag solitaire, but not sure if that's because it's unregulated and the cells that expired in 013 are depleted or...
I'll know when I get new cells. The 'newest' ones say 10 lumens of "ice blue" lol... never heard the blumen emitter called ice blue, but yeah it's pretty blue. 
Supposedly it was an auto mechanics light according to Streamlight. 

Anyway it's a true inkpen sized light that'll reside in my coffee cup of penlights for the most part.



Penlights going back to the 1930's

Edit:
Won a nip incan keymate at the big auction site.
Pix when it arrives.

It arrived:



Plastic is very brittle unfortunately




The rear of the packaging is nice n flexible




Missing hunks were in the shipping container.
The battery was pre-born on date. 




Streamlight hippy logo. 
Slice the night? I do not miss the 80's and 90's.

I once called Streamlight to enquire if this one uses a triple A or 4A. The answer was "we never made an incan Keymate"...


----------



## jdboy (May 24, 2017)




----------



## bykfixer (Feb 11, 2018)

Here's 3 Barstow Ca made ones
Streamlight bought Kel-Lite and briefly used their Barstow factory to make what were called 3rd gen Kel-Lites and SL20's.
Shown is a 5D and 2D clicky model that were a combination of a Kel-Lite and a Streamlight. Focus beam like Maglites too. The well worn SL20 was also made in California.


----------



## autogiro (Feb 11, 2018)

SL20 NIB
Auto


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 11, 2018)

Very cool. Pre-name spell change.

Any idea of the year? 
It seems that at some point they changed the spelling and I was curious when that was. 

Early, early Streamlite was in NJ. Then in Pa about 72/73 and still spelled Streamlite. But I _thought_ by the SL20 they had changed it to the current spelling. 

It looks as if it may have been called "Streamlite 20" at first.


----------



## autogiro (Feb 11, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Very cool. Pre-name spell change.
> 
> Any idea of the year?
> It seems that at some point they changed the spelling and I was curious when that was.
> ...



Streamlite 20 appears to be the model but the box return address indicates Streamlight in PA.
A brochure in the box shows a 1980 copyright date and a 1981 print date. 
The manual refers to the light as an SL-20 though...
Auto


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 11, 2018)

Super-duper. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------

